# Cheapest place for thermostats?



## Scubadude (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all I have silvia that has stopped working

i suspect the brew thermostat that I think is broken

where is the best place to buy a replacement? I would

probaby do with changing all 3!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scubadude said:


> where is the best place to buy a replacement? I would
> 
> probaby do with changing all 3!


Just change the one you need, don't fix what is not broke....so many times have I seen other problems introduced by fixes.


----------



## Scubadude (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info I was just thinking to change them all

whilst I am in there! Any idea where to find a brew stat?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you know the 'stat specs., then have a look on Ebay....

Should be only a few squids.


----------



## mpmcgowan (Jul 2, 2016)

I bought a steam thermostat from here:http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/?s=silvia&submit=Search&post_type=product&paged=2&post_type=product

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/?s=silvia&submit=Search&post_type=product&paged=2&post_type=product

they have a brew thermostat too.


----------

